# What would make this survival list more complete?



## WhipNasty (Apr 24, 2010)

wire
wire cutters
hooks
lighters
matches
flint
magnesium starters
seeds
knives
22 ammo and guns
Chlorine powder 
rope
hand drill
hack saw and replacement blades
field surgical kits 
waterproof bags 
compass 
night vision binoculars 
gun cleaning kits 
sharpening files and rocks
tarps 
swiss army knife (old school can opener)
sewing kit/thread
Axe
Hatchet
Machete 
hurricane lanterns 
salt
baking soda

Also looking for where I can buy this stuff at good prices, thanks!


----------



## sinbad (Oct 27, 2009)

If you need pliers to remove the fishing hooks or to fix anything, you will find them in a multitool not in a swisss army knife. 

So, I suggest a multitool.

Alcohol wipes can be used for first aid, or to start a fire.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

I would add 

something to store/transport water

pots/pans for cooking/boiling water

esbit or similar stove for cooking

water purification tabs/filter

dehyd or similar foods

local/topo maps if you need to leave

good sturdy pair of boots/shoes and a couple changes of clothes

/ground sheet/tent

Good quality backpack with frame

some type oc communications device

Good quality first aid kit

There are likely several more things I could recommend but off the top of my head I can't think of them right now. One thing I would recommend is making a family emergency plan that tells everyone the who, what, where, when, and why of each ones responsibility in the event of_________________________. If you are interested PM me and I'll give you some links on how to make a family plan.


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

I would add a .357 calibre pistol with hollow point ammunition (great stopping power) or a .45 calibre pistol.


----------



## Seneschal (Dec 12, 2008)

Twine and/or rope. It can be surprisingly useful.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Having had both in my life, I agree with Sinbad that a milti tool is the way to go, rather than a Swiss knife. Much more durable.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

A book on wild edible foods might come in handy.


----------



## flatwater (Dec 15, 2008)

If your married be sure to add your wife and maybe the kids.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I would add in a mini-flare-gun that allows you to fire off several different color flares (each color is supposed to have a meaning behind it) as well as the ability to fire bear-bangers. Pictured below is a fairly common style of mini-flare-gun.

I would also toss in a survival shelter (or the means to make one). A Bivy-Sack (Bivouac sack - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) is one shelter that just works very well in all weather conditions. You can expand on that with a Bivy-Shelter which is basically a combination sleeping-bag / tent all in one. Just a link to check out: MSR E-Bivy 1 Person Bivy Sack (Spring 2010) - Gearapalooza where you can purchase the sack.


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

I would definitely add a hammer, nails (all sizes), screwdriver set, and a couple of boxes of assorted screws. Also, consider a couple of bags of quick setting cement and some mosquito netting.


----------



## Littlebit (Apr 20, 2010)

These sites are good for supplies. Emergency Essentials, Honeyville Foods They have great shipping rates and Campservival.com They have some good prices on somethings. If you have pets don't forget about them. 
I am steal learning myself, but this is the site to do that.


----------



## philjam (Dec 17, 2008)

Paw grip steel traps in sizes from #1 to # 4, Body grip traps in sizes from #110 to #330, and steel snares. Along with books on the basics of trapping, skinning, tanning, butchering and preserving.


----------



## GroovyMike (Feb 25, 2010)

It totally depends on what you are preparing for and where you are. In my opinion a 22 is a completely inadequate firearm for bird hunting or bear protection, so i'd swap the 22 and everything for it in favor of a good 12 gauge. In winter and snow country you need parkas, mittens, snowshoes; in desert you need sun related protection, and water collecting gear, on the coast a completely differnt set of gear. We need more info to best help you.


----------



## pioneergirl (May 11, 2010)

We are preparing kits for a couple of climates, since we really don't know what will happen. Not to mention a bug-out bag for general purpose. To me, the main thing is SKILLS. Not saying we all have to be like McGyver, lol, but basic skills, or knowledge of things. Wild foods/foraging, basic survival with nothing or minimal tools/supplies, hunting/cooking/tanning/sewing skills, etc. It also depends on if you're planning on staying where you are, or leaving.


----------



## Kathryn (Jun 10, 2010)

*Another thing to add to your bug out bag*

If things really got bad there wont be any doctors to run to if you get an infection, thus a smart thing to have on hand are antibiotics. If you can't get your doctor to prescribe you some before you have to bug out, an alternative is vetranarian antibiotics which can be purchased without a prescription and are safe for human use if regular antibiotics can't be obtained. The last thing you want to have happen is developing Sepsis because of a wound that got infected. There are a number of other things which I will post later.


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

Before coming up with a list of supplies, it would be best to better understand your overall goals. What do you hope to achieve if the SHTF? 

Do you plan on bugging in or bugging out? 

Does your list of supplies need to be portable?

What type of area do you live in? Rural or city?

What area do you plan on bugging out to, if applicable?

What needs would you like to be met post-SHTF, idealy in regards to power, shelter, food, etc. ?


----------



## UneasyRider (May 9, 2010)

allen_idaho said:


> Before coming up with a list of supplies, it would be best to better understand your overall goals. What do you hope to achieve if the SHTF?
> 
> Do you plan on bugging in or bugging out?
> 
> ...


Good questions!


----------



## foust1012 (Jun 19, 2010)

I would certainly add a water purifier. Berkey systems are the best out there in my opinion. A great place to buy one is www. Berkeyproducts.com. They are helpful and their prices are better or as good as any.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

the all metal post hole digger.and a way to make new fence post..


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

This thread is over 5 years old and the OP only posted 7 times...I don't think he/she is going to read any additional advice.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

yeah.thats definitely a good possibility.but yet,this thread can still give others,some good ideas thoe..


----------



## tunnelvision (Jul 2, 2015)

I keep coming back to see if there is anything new or something I have not thought of. So please keep posting your ideas.


----------



## kinda (Sep 8, 2015)

I'd skip the suture kits, the lanterns, axe and hatchet, and add a hand chainsaw. A saw is more efficient much less noisy, much less likely to cut you. by a hand drill, do you mean a bit and brace or eggbeater drill? or do you mean something for starting fires? I'd add a skoal tin with beeswax and 3 curly wicks, and another snuff tin full of charred punk wood or charged fungus. I'd drop the hacksaw and just have a visegrip type multi tool and some Dewalt jigsaw blades (metal and wood) to be gripped in the multi tool.


----------



## kinda (Sep 8, 2015)

there's many things that will be super useful a year after shtf, but they are of almost no use in between those times. certainly not enough to bother with carrying with you. Caching them at your BOL might be a good idea, if it's done properly


----------

